# Hanging sausage in a Masterbuilt XL



## msaunders (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to modify my Masterbuilt XL to hang sausage.  I saw another member here made a hanging rack out of solid oak and oak dowels, and that may be an option.  However, I was hoping to get something pretty close to the top of the cabinet to make use of that dead space above the top rack.  I was thinking about drilling a grid of holes in the roof and installing some SS J bolts to hang sausage from butcher's twine using some hooks like this:

http://www.boltdepot.com/J-Bolts_w__nuts_Stainless_steel_18-8_5_16-18.aspx

Anybody used anything like this, or have any thoughts/suggestions?

I figured if I went this route I would also get some high-temp silicone sealant and SS washers, putting the sealant between the washers and the cabinet to help minimize any rusting of the cabinet where the holes would be drilled.

I'd appreciate hearing any thoughts or wisdom you guys have to share.  Thanks!

-Mike


----------



## big casino (Mar 18, 2012)

I have an MES30 and I just cut some dowel rods the same width as the inside of the smoker and just use the top rack carriage and set the dowels on top of them


----------



## qincarp (Mar 25, 2012)

Mike, I have an Xl but have not tried sausage yet. With that in mind, how about stainless 'S' hooks hangin' from the bottom of the top grill? Could it be that simple, I really don't know.

Jeff


----------



## msaunders (Mar 26, 2012)

Jeff,

That's certainly a possibility, but I'm trying to avoid losing that top 4 or 5" of space at the top of the cabinet that you'd lose by hanging off the top rack.  I'm thinking the best bet is either getting some stainless J-hooks to install from the ceiling, or get some solid oak and solid oak dowels like Big Casino suggested and place the dowels up close to the top.

-Mike
 


QinCarp said:


> Mike, I have an Xl but have not tried sausage yet. With that in mind, how about stainless 'S' hooks hangin' from the bottom of the top grill? Could it be that simple, I really don't know.
> 
> Jeff


----------



## daveomak (Mar 26, 2012)

Mike, morning.....  I'm not sure of the "equal" heat distribution near the top of the smoker.....  You might check that out using therms or something...  Just guessing... no facts....   Dave


----------



## msaunders (Mar 26, 2012)

Dave,

Are you thinking there would be too much heat at the top of the cabinet?  I'm not actually trying to get the sausage right up to the top of the cabinet.  I figure you lose an or more to the hanging hardware, then you lose another inch or two to the butchers twine, which puts the top of your sausage up at the top rack level.  If you start at the top level, at that point you've lost over 7" of hanging space, just trying to avoid that.  I'll put some thermometers up there the next time I smoke something and check it out.  Thanks for the suggestion.

-Mike


----------

